# Lost 2 Customers this season



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

This is the best one in the 11 years I've been plowing! 2 of my customers said that they don't want me to plow this year cause my plow left the brown marks on the concrete. I did a real good job they said but they are picky and want clean concrete, What the crap!


----------



## db27 (May 25, 2006)

Rust mabey?

Clean it up with a little muratic acid at the end of the season.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Muriatic acid eats concrete. it is probably rust. Could get a rubber cutting edge or tell them to shovel.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 10, 2008)

You should'nt have any customers. This is the non-commercial forum.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Another lovely story-My father in law doesn't want me to plow their driveway because he thinks that the plow will rip up chunks of pavement. No curbs, a couple very small cracks that have been sealed. It's a truck, not a bulldozer I explain, it has trip springs, but still he prefers an hour or two of shoveling.


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

jb1390;859389 said:


> Another lovely story-My father in law doesn't want me to plow their driveway because he thinks that the plow will rip up chunks of pavement. No curbs, a couple very small cracks that have been sealed. It's a truck, not a bulldozer I explain, it has trip springs, but still he prefers an hour or two of shoveling.


he'll think again when its wet snow and he pulls something in his back,lol


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ironwood;859350 said:


> You should'nt have any customers. This is the non-commercial forum.


Super duper helpful man. You'll fit in just fine......


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Doom & Gloom;857916 said:


> This is the best one in the 11 years I've been plowing! 2 of my customers said that they don't want me to plow this year cause my plow left the brown marks on the concrete. I did a real good job they said but they are picky and want clean concrete, What the crap!


In all honesty, if they don't want plow marks on their concrete, you didn't do a very good job. You do not have the proper equipment to service the accounts the way THEY want it done. Doesn't matter if you've been plowing concrete with steel blades for fifty years. They don't like it, they write the checks. Sorry.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Ironwood;859350 said:


> You should'nt have any customers. This is the non-commercial forum.


should have known...always one crackup know-it-all in every thread...and your the one!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Make that two crackup

And 2cor517 is correct.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

can you post if you have customers ? :laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

here Doom & Gloom i well help you out here, what he meant to say, is he "knows someone" who plows for 2 friends in trade for "monetary funds" (or beer) that this year have decided to not ask him "in a friendly manner" to plow because of marks "they believe" he left on their concrete last year even though he did a good job last year

i am sure that is what you MEANT to say, cheers


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 10, 2008)

*oops*

sheesh guys I was just having a little fun. But seriously there is a sticky at the top of this forum that tries to address the situation where members post here when they probably meant to post in the commercial forum. I figured it was probably just an honest mistake to start the thread here. Sorry for my misleading, ridiculous post. Have a great snow season everyone.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

What do you mean you left rusty blade marks on their lot??? Did you park your plow and leave it for a few weeks? If not then there is no way your plow did such. If you salt and use cheap salt there is a chance you could leave dots of rust in various areas but, once again that would be rare.

So, I'd be curious what is really going on.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Doom & Gloom;857916 said:


> This is the best one in the 11 years I've been plowing! 2 of my customers said that they don't want me to plow this year cause my plow left the brown marks on the concrete. I did a real good job they said but they are picky and want clean concrete, What the crap!


What the crap? Could be glandular.


----------

